# Kill me with my peace lily!



## Deluxeman (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello guys,
My plants were turning brown"ish". Specially the swords.
So I moved most of my plants in my smaller 55g tank and made a DIY CO2. I will post photos soon, but my nemesis is dead since my plants grow fine there!

I noticed that my peace lily are still doing fine after 2 month in my 150g. 
The one lily that I keep out of water in hydroponic grew a leaf. 
I love the bigleaf of that plants, my cichlids like to hide in them.

Here is the question.
What if I get couple of big peace lily for cheap and rotated them from hydroponic to my tank every month? I change the landscape of that tank every month anyways... Any chemical reaction or things that I'm not aware of could harm my fish?

thx!


edit: added the plants in the tank, here is the picture


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Some peace lilies can live for a long time underwater. 

Peace lilies have toxic sap, but it probably would not be a problem unless your fish decided to actually eat pieces of it. These plants have tough leaves. I suspect you would not see this with most kinds of fish.


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

Deluxeman said:


> Hello guys,
> My plants were turning brown"ish". Specially the swords.
> So I moved most of my plants in my smaller 55g tank and made a DIY CO2. I will post photos soon, but my nemesis is dead since my plants grow fine there!
> 
> ...


I had a peace lily growing immersed a while back and it grew very slowly but the conditions were not that of a tank meant to be planted. I basically threw a peace lily into a goldfish tank pot and all that looked like it dried out b/c I forgot to water it. It grew some new leaves but did best when the leaves grew above the water line. My goldfish occasionally picked at the leaves and never died. I'd say the biggest problem will be for the plants as they will have to readjust to growing in/out of water whenever you change them around so You might get algae on the leaves or perhaps the nutrient solution in your hydroponics is much more concentrated than what they will get in your planted tank so the roots might have to adjust accordingly to support the biomass that is in the leaves... Anyways I'm not a biologist so sorry for the speculation =/


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> Some peace lilies can live for a long time underwater.
> 
> Peace lilies have toxic sap, but it probably would not be a problem unless your fish decided to actually eat pieces of it. These plants have tough leaves. I suspect you would not see this with most kinds of fish.


Yes the sap is definitely toxic to animals such as dogs. google peace lily and oxalates.


----------



## Deluxeman (Nov 15, 2010)

Thx guys!

Got 4 now, i will clean the roots and try it out.
I was tempted to buy a huge 3' wide, but it was too tall


----------



## Deluxeman (Nov 15, 2010)

it looks awesome, and the fish love it!
I hope they wont eat those...


----------

